# Javascript für wordpress "open new window"



## hackbird (29. Jul 2014)

Hallo Leute,

auf meiner Seite habe ich ein trading script laufen.
Meine Url sieht wie folgt aus:

meinedomain.de/t2/out.php?s=80&u=(link zu meinem post)

80% beim klicken dieses Links gehen zum Thread 20% gehen zu meinem Trade.

Nun möchte ich per javascript erreichen, dass wenn der Link angeklickt wird und er zu einem trade geht in einem neuen window/tab aufgemacht wird. Wenn er zum Thread geht soll der Link nicht in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet werden.

Habe hier zwar schon ein script, aber der öffnet mit alle Links im neuen Fenster:


```
<script language=javascript>

function externalLinks()
{
if (!document.getElementsByTagName) return;
var anchors = document.getElementsByTagName("a");
for (var i=0; i<anchors.length; i++)
{
var anchor = anchors[i];
if(anchor.getAttribute("href"))
anchor.target = "_blank";
}
}
window.onload = externalLinks;

</script>
```

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen dies umzusetzen


----------



## FabianLurz (30. Jul 2014)

Wie unterscheidest du Thread und Trade?

Ich weiß nicht,in wie weit du bei wordpress die Links ändern kannst, aber was meine Lösung wäre:

Gib den Links jeweils einen data-type:
1. Thread -> data-type="thread"
2. Trade -> data-type="trade"

Dann musst du nur noch den data-type abfragen:

Pseudocode:

if(data-type=="trade")
  open new window

else
   go directly to thread


----------

